# Anywhere nice in NE Texas??



## bryan75411 (Feb 7, 2005)

I am from NE Texas and am new to RVing, what places around NE texas or SE Oklahoma are nice places to camp/fish?


----------



## debohughes (May 19, 2005)

Anywhere nice in NE Texas??



Beavers Bend in SE Oklahoma is Beautiful...  The state park stays very busy and the regular sites are smaller but the park is VERY nice and everyone is friendly.  Broken Bow Lake is close by for fishing or you can river fish at the state park.  ENJOY
Debbie :laugh: 


98 Dodge 2500 Diesel
95 Jayco 5th wheel 29ft.


----------



## Poppa (May 20, 2005)

Anywhere nice in NE Texas??

Hey guy check out Arkansas, they have a number of wonderful state parks and private camp grounds. Given an opportunity Precious and I will be moving up there.


----------



## tbax46 (Mar 3, 2006)

Anywhere nice in NE Texas??

Dangerfield State Park outside of Dangerfield, Tyler State Park off I-20 are great and have some full hookups.  Shallowcreek Golf and RV Resort off I-20 just east of Tyler is also nice, expecially if you like to play golf.


----------

